# In hopes of lightening up,... a new dumb thread



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay,... Dumb Thread Time......

For all you guys, and gals so inclined, if you had 24 hours in a five star suite, and you could spend it with one of these three dysfunctional pop tarts, and they were totally at your command, what would your choice be.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay,... Dumb Thread Time......
> 
> For all you guys, and gals so inclined, if you had 24 hours in a five star suite, and you could spend it with one of these three dysfunctional pop tarts, and they were totally at your command, what would your choice be.


None. I like someone I can talk with


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

FenderMan said:


> None. I like someone I can talk with



So, you're gay then? :wave:


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

james on bass said:


> So, you're gay then? :wave:


LOL! Hardly...I would like someone more like Angeline Joline or AJ Cook. If I had to pick one from the list it would be Lindsay, based on looks, or Paris, based on $$


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Is the Hello Sailor option for us girls? LOL

I think I can honestly say I wouldn't want to spend an hour with any of them, even just to find out what makes them tick. The thing is, I don't understand why the world is so wrapped up about them? 

(Okay, I might spend an hour with the sailor if he played guitar and could teach me some new guitar skills ......... I'se the by that builds the boat, and I'se the by that sails her...... hahahahahaha)


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

As tempting as it would be for my little buddy (wink wink) I find all three of those girls a complete waste of DNA. I like to be able to have an intelligent conversation with someone before spanking them. lol!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Is the Hello Sailor option for us girls? LOL
> 
> I think I can honestly say I wouldn't want to spend an hour with any of them, even just to find out what makes them tick. The thing is, I don't understand why the world is so wrapped up about them?
> 
> (Okay, I might spend an hour with the sailor if he played guitar and could teach me some new guitar skills ......... I'se the by that builds the boat, and I'se the by that sails her...... hahahahahaha)


That's my point Gillian..... much rather spend it alone on my pony on my boat


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I vote Linsay. Anyone who could be in Mean Girls cant be that bad..............


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> ... I find all three of those girls a complete waste of DNA.


Yup. Or at the very least a waste of oxygen and I think they excel at continually demonstrating that fact....


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

If I choose the walking STD (Paris Hilton) does the hotel give me a complementary hazmat suit?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok......anyone who voted for anything other then one of the three girls is definitely queer. I mean, come on now, this is not about conversation? 

The three women listed are definitely appealing (in looks) to a large group of males. I myself prefer brunettes, but the choices given are still quite reasonable.

For the guys who voted against any of the girls, I would like to see pictures of what or who your are currently doing...........and please.......no hands!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> For the guys who voted against any of the girls, I would like to see pictures of what or who your are currently doing...........and please.......no hands!


I do this girl ALL the time..... and looky NO HANDS :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I do this girl ALL the time..... and looky NO HANDS :sport-smiley-002:


I'd rather stink my dink with one of the three girls. I can sail anytime.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

None of them really do it for me, but if you put a gun to my head I would pick Paris Hilton. I'd end up just asking her if the 'leaking' of her sex tapes and her subsequent arrests were just part of a Machiavellian plan to make her a celebrity. 

In any case, I'm married and my wife is much more attractive than they are (both physically and intellectually). Let's just say I hit the jackpot.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

can you add- "unnamed 30 some odd year old redhead who works at the grocery store" to your list?


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

False choices...

First, not likely I would meet and talk with them (not interested anyway). 

Second, there are many more classy and attractive "pop-tarts" out there.

Third, my wife is hot, and she distracts me from reading tabloids.

Try this again, with a more comprehensive list, and you might get more people involved on a much more serious level...

On that note, I chose "HELLO SAILOR!"...just because I say that all the time, to random people...at the grocery store, the bank, etc...it's how I roll.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

None of the above.

I prefer them more mature and less soiled.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I think many guys here would have a great career as lead anchormen for major national broadcasters?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I think many guys here would have a great career as lead anchormen for major national broadcasters?



Nah, it's just that as you mature, so do your tastes to an extent.

I'm still as randy as I ever was. I just don't get turned on by bubble heads. Give me someone with a sparkle of intelligence in her eyes, a little meat on her bones and a little real life experience.

Now THAT's a hottie.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Nah, it's just that as you mature, so do your tastes to an extent.


 I'll agree with this statement. I just wonder how many guys are being honest and protecting their image of being a mature adult, a loving husband, and in general trying to avoid any notion of being a pervert?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I'll agree with this statement. I just wonder how many guys are being honest and protecting their image of being a mature adult, a loving husband, and in general trying to avoid any notion of being a pervert?


I suppose that's possible.

I'm being totally honest.

I'll take Merideth Viera over Brittany Spears ANYday

Cheryl Crow over (what's that bimbo who was married to the drummer from Motley Crue and then Kid Rock?)

Cougars rock.

And it's not just an age thing either. I really prefer natural beauty over made up quasi-stripper floozies.


It is what it is.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Cheryl Crow over (what's that bimbo who was married to the drummer from Motley Crue and then Kid Rock?)


Well, put Sheryl Crowe on the poll and thats my pick!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Nah, it's just that as you mature, so do your tastes to an extent.
> 
> I'm still as randy as I ever was. I just don't get turned on by bubble heads. Give me someone with a sparkle of intelligence in her eyes, a little meat on her bones and a little real life experience.
> 
> Now THAT's a hottie.


I'm with you on that one. For me though it would be...Monica Bellucci. I'm not a big fan of bubble headed skeletons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Cougars rock.
> 
> And it's not just an age thing either. I really prefer naturan beauty over made up quasi-stripper floozies.










I married a cougar. Coming up to our 23rd year together.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus...Nice Siren, how old is it? I grew up with a related boat (Skunk), and miss sailing a lot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

In my eyes, this is the most attractive celebrity...

http://home.planet.nl/~m-a-d/Photos/Grace_Park_1_s.jpg

But, that's probably because she has an uncanny resemblance to my wife...especially in this picture (the woman on the right).

http://www.moviesonline.ca/AdvHTML_Upload/scifigraceandpres.jpg

My wife was just offered a position as a lecturer at one of the local universities. Like I said, I hit the jackpot.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> In my eyes, this is the most attractive celebrity...
> 
> http://home.planet.nl/~m-a-d/Photos/Grace_Park_1_s.jpg
> 
> ...



Very pretty indeed.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> shoretyus...Nice Siren, how old is it? I grew up with a related boat (Skunk), and miss sailing a lot.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Ahh a skunk boy ha ha 
1976 Siren loaded ie tunes, movies, beer holders ( the important stuff) 

If you look at that picture.... what's missing ? No cottages !!!!! I found a 12 mile long lake with very little on it.. a little slice of heaven. 

What do you do with that ? 
Filler up http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/shoretyus/ruff ruff/ 

Yeah we bring guitars of course. Just not the best ones. Guitar on a sailboat there's a whole other thread. lofu


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Very pretty indeed.:food-smiley-004:



Yeah, and this actress is Canadian to boot. I showed those two pics to my wife and she said, "You know, my friend told me that she saw a woman on a billboard in Vancouver and she said that she thought for sure it was me... No wonder people are so nice to me in Canada. They think I'm a Canadian celebrity."


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Ok......anyone who voted for anything other then one of the three girls is definitely queer.



...i am not queer!

i'm not sure about my boyfriend, however..

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> None of the above.
> 
> I prefer them more mature and less soiled.



...amen to that!

-dh


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Michelle said:


>


What she said








(WTF DID she say?)


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

personally I'd go for the sailboat.....that is exactly the sailboat I NEED.....with an adjustable keel.....I don't watch much tv or movies so half the names mentioned I don't know, and as for the original floozies mentioned, definetly a mistake no one needs to make...
cheers
RIFF
oh and happy ice sailing..lol


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Michelle said:


>



Didn't you mean this instead?

http://www.mnpork.com/education/hoof.jpg

And it's grammatically correct, too.

:tongue:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Pig tracks!?! Why I aughta...... 

That's a cougar paw print


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Pig tracks!?! Why I aughta......
> 
> That's a cougar paw print





I'm an idiot.lofu


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't care for chicks who are messed up like the choices given here, and Hilton is sweet little Anna Rexia if I ever saw her.

The sailboat is more realistic and I feel my midlife crisis coming. I grew up sailing on Georgian Bay from the east side of the Bruce Peninsula.

Peace, Moo


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Pig tracks!?! Why I aughta......
> 
> That's a cougar paw print


Boy did that one go right over my head. I though you were trying to say we were a bunch of horny dogs.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I've met 2 of the 3 face to face and I'll gladly take a real woman over either of them. Having said that, if all that you're after is sex, you'd probably find more personality and less disease in a prostitute anyway.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Boy did that one go right over my head. I though you were trying to say we were a bunch of horny dogs.


Ah-haha! No, I didn't need to infer that, pretty much a given. :smile: My psychological shadow is a black cat so this whole cougar thing sort of fits in there. I don't stalk but I do recognize the constellation in my psyche, learn something new every day.......


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I'll agree with this statement. I just wonder how many guys are being honest and protecting their image of being a mature adult, a loving husband, and in general trying to avoid any notion of being a pervert?



...not i, lad. i make every effort i can to wave my pervet flag high.

i have a reputation to live down to, after all.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Ok......anyone who voted for anything other then one of the three girls is definitely queer.


...i'm not so sure i wouldn't prefer a man over either spears or hilton.

of course, he'd have to shave, shower and wear this little outfit i just picked up in yorkville....

-dh


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...not i, lad. i make every effort i can to wave my pervet flag high.
> 
> i have a reputation to live down to, after all.
> 
> -dh


Now this is what I expect to hear from a professional musician! The stories I've heard of what musicians *do* on the road and comparing them to the three girls listed, had me questioning myself.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Now this is what I expect to hear from a professional musician! The stories I've heard of what musicians *do* on the road and comparing them to the three girls listed, had me questioning myself.


...and as much as used to love _girls_, discovering _women_ was the real epiphany.

-dh


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...and as much as used to love _girls_, discovering _women_ was the real epiphany.
> 
> -dh


I had one of those once. Sold it and bought a Fender. :wave:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I had one of those once. Sold it and bought a Fender. :wave:


Geez, the guy sure is spelling challenged.

He mis-spelled both Guild and Epiphone in one post.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I should remind everyone that this was intended a really dumb thread - a light hearted mindless romp after the banning of Sir Clint. If I want to be serious at all I would have done the following:

1. Angelina Jolie
2. Angelina Jolie
3. Angelina Jolie
4. No thank you, I'm a total idiot.
5. I got it shot off in the first Gulf War.
6. Hello Thailor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Um, ok.. Like every thread, the conversation tends
to drift off in tangents. Now then, take a breath.
Don't pull a Clinton on us, ok?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I should remind everyone that this was intended a really dumb thread - a light hearted mindless romp after the banning of Sir Clint. If I want to be serious at all I would have done the following:
> 
> 1. Angelina Jolie
> 2. Angelina Jolie
> ...


My brother has met her (he became acquainted with several celebrities through his job). He told me that she looks even better in person.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I should remind everyone that this was intended a really dumb thread - a light hearted mindless romp after the banning of Sir Clint. If I want to be serious at all I would have done the following:
> 
> 1. Angelina Jolie
> 2. Angelina Jolie
> ...



See this is the thing. Beauty is such a personal thing. To me (yeah I know, I must be gay) Jolie looks like someone punched her square in the mouth, several times.

When the swelling goes down she might be not bad looking.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> When the swelling goes down she might be not bad looking.




...okay, milkman, enough!

that's twice this morning you've made me spill my coffee all over my keyboard.

i'll be 'round to collect as soon as i stop laughing.

-henman


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...okay, milkman, enough!
> 
> that's twice this morning you've made me spill my coffee all over my keyboard.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Coffee's on me. Consider it an open invitation.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay,... Dumb Thread Time......
> 
> For all you guys, and gals so inclined, if you had 24 hours in a five star suite, and you could spend it with one of these three dysfunctional pop tarts, and they were totally at your command, what would your choice be.


Ummmmm......either one..........but what do I do with the extra 23 hours and 53 minutes?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Ummmmm......either one..........but what do I do with the extra 23 hours and 53 minutes?


7 minutes? What are you superman?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> 7 minutes? What are you superman?


I am a sensitive male of the new millenium - that includes "post" cuddling time.

(and time to change camera angles too)


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Milkman said:


> See this is the thing. Beauty is such a personal thing. To me (yeah I know, I must be gay) Jolie looks like someone punched her square in the mouth, several times.
> 
> When the swelling goes down she might be not bad looking.


My brother said she had an amazing figure, looked better in person than on film, but that she was a lot shorter than he had expected. He also added that Penelope Cruise is extremely beautiful in person and that Gisele Bundchen has the nicest pair of legs he has ever seen.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ya angelina jolie- doesnt have a real pretty face, and needs to start eating.
i see far more desirable wimmen than those famous ones mentioned in this thread every day in normal every day places.
paris hilton and brittany spears dont even rate a second look. there are prettier crackwhores around here.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Ummmmm......either one..........but what do I do with the extra 23 hours and 53 minutes?


Hmmmmm.... I'm looking at your username and feeling sorry for your wife :wink:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Hmmmmm.... I'm looking at your username and feeling sorry for your wife :wink:


Gee ... I almost feel like I've been "Clintoned" :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Lohan, but before she become all skinny and all. Paris, wow, just to damn stupid, and Britney, well, she scares the shit outa me. :rockon2:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Gee ... I almost feel like I've been "Clintoned" :tongue:


Oh no! I was just kidding Allthumbs! :smile:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

al3d said:


> Lohan, but before she become all skinny and all. Paris, wow, just to damn stupid, and Britney, well, she scares the shit outa me. :rockon2:


Tabloids are now claiming they have from reliable sources that she has multiple personality disorder. According to them, they video evidence of this: her switching to a 'British' accent when she appeared agitated in front of the paparazzi. I'm not convinced (maybe pretending that she's Madonna is comforting for her in that situation).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For those who expressed a desire for a poll more,... cougarish, I could have done this:

1. Grace Jones
2. Bridget Neilson
3. Paula Abdul 
4. No thank you, please don't kill me.
5. AAAAAAAAAAAARrrrrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhh!
6. Alright! Bring out the whips and chains baby!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> For those who expressed a desire for a poll more,... cougarish, I could have done this:
> 
> 1. Grace Jones
> 2. Bridget Neilson
> ...


This is way off topic, but did you know that Paula Adbul's mom is a Quebecer? So was Madonna's.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Britney in her "prime".


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> This is way off topic, but did you know that Paula Adbul's mom is a Quebecer? So was Madonna's.


Paula Abdul and Madonna are sisters ?:confused-smiley-010

Who knew ?


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I vote Britney in better times. When she first came on the scene, she was very good looking. I think it's just that people associate her with all the crap that she's done lately. But she was definitely a good looking girl. To be honest, I think rockers are too hard on her when it comes to her music too. I don't like it or anything but when I see some 80s glam rock bands on TV I don't see how Brittney's music or image are any worse. You can't go much lower than talentless idiots wearing makeup and tacky clothes and making horrible music...

As for Paris and Lindsay and don't find either of them remotely attractive. Especially Paris, she really needs food..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I_cant_play said:


> Especially Paris, she really needs food.


I think she need to do more exercise other than carrying her chihuahua.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

jroberts said:


> When she first came on the scene, wasn't she, like, 12 years old?
> 
> That'll get you locked up, man. :smilie_flagge17:


ahhahahaha well I was thinking of that "oops I did it again" video. she looks like she was at least like 15 or something. Being 21 today...I remember being 15 pretty well. I'd have liked her


----------

